# New Peavey Vypyr.



## playstopause (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks great! 







> A Tube-powered Modeling Amp with USB from Peavey!
> The Peavey Vypyr Tube 120 modeling guitar amplifier offers an amazing level of performance for a great price. The 120-watt, 4-channel Vypyr Tube 120 gives you 24 amp models (clean and distorted channels from 12 popular amplifiers), plus 11 preamp stompbox-style effects and 11 "post-amp" effects, all of which can be easily edited. It gives you a tube power section, courtesy of real 6L6 tubes. This amp also features a built-in USB 2.0 output, making it a high-quality interface for putting great guitar tones directly into your computer! The Vypyr Tube 120 is one amazing amp!
> 
> Peavey Vypyr Tube 120 Modeling Guitar Amplifier at a Glance:
> ...



Peavey Vypyr Tube 120 | Sweetwater.com

I want to try it a.s.a.p. Need to hear what it sounds like.


----------



## Crucified (Feb 7, 2008)

i have something against any company that spells words in correctly to seem edgy.

krank, vypyr, etc. eat my balls.

peavey had a good amp going with the 5150/6505 serious why not go in that direction, where musicians are wanting to buy your gear because its better, not cheaper than other gear. 

/endwhine.


----------



## Chris (Feb 7, 2008)

Crucified said:


> i have something against any company that spells words in correctly to seem edgy.
> 
> krank, vypyr, etc. eat my balls.



 Truth, though I'm a Peavey fanboy. That's a mighty handsome amp.


----------



## Edroz (Feb 7, 2008)

Peavey's answer to the Line 6 Spider Valve... *yawn*. i heard this amp in person being demo'ed at NAMM... and i know it's hard to really judge anything in that environment, but i didn't get a good impression from it.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks awesome, what price??


----------



## starsnuffer (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow, peavey makes such great tube amps too, their modeler must be really nifty.

-W















excuse me while I choke on my sarcasm


----------



## Jeff (Feb 7, 2008)

Wake me up when they come out with a 60 watt 1x12 JSX. Until then.....*yawn*


----------



## playstopause (Feb 7, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Looks awesome, what price??



Click on the link.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 7, 2008)

Crucified said:


> peavey had a good amp going with the 5150/6505 serious why not go in that direction, where musicians are wanting to buy your gear because its better, not cheaper than other gear.
> 
> /endwhine.



Imho, Peavey is pretty tough to beat on a price vs. quality standard.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 7, 2008)

Good thing it comes with Real 6l6's instead of those fake ones


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 7, 2008)

I want to try out the little 30 watt, no tube, version. Could be a contender in the "great sounding practice amp at 4am" battle.

Now, if their 5150/6505 model is more accurate than everyone else's, I could see these going over pretty well.


----------



## budda (Feb 7, 2008)

looks like fun for some warm modeling home recording.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 8, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Good thing it comes with Real 6l6's instead of those fake ones


----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 8, 2008)

It strangely reminds me of batman... and with all those feature it's pretty much got a built-in "utility belt"  I've got the strange urge to try one out  and I want to know how the USB interface sounds in recordings.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 9, 2008)

Crucified said:


> in correctly



i thought that part was hilarious


----------



## ChrisPcritter (Feb 9, 2008)

VicerExciser said:


> It strangely reminds me of batman... and with all those feature it's pretty much got a built-in "utility belt"  I've got the strange urge to try one out  and I want to know how the USB interface sounds in recordings.



That's funny, I was thinkin the same thing..
Batman comes down one morning and says, "Alfred, make me an amp for the batcave. I want it to look a little like a marshall but use Peavey parts and make sure it's unique and worthy of Batmetal."


----------



## playstopause (Mar 7, 2008)

Found this video, wich explains all the features. Pretty interesting!

Vidéo [NAMM] Peavey Vypyr

Someone said blinky lights?


----------



## Edroz (Mar 7, 2008)

distortion is analog, but effects are digital... now i'm interested


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 7, 2008)

Edroz said:


> distortion is analog, but effects are digital... now i'm interested



oh wow, thats pretty cool


----------



## playstopause (Mar 7, 2008)

Edroz said:


> distortion is analog, but effects are digital... now i'm interested



 Big time. They're supposed to come out in this year 2nd quarter.


----------



## guywith7string (Mar 7, 2008)

Link to the Peavey product page.

Peavey.com : Products : PXD Series


----------



## playstopause (Mar 7, 2008)

guywith7string said:


> Link to the Peavey product page.
> 
> Peavey.com : Products : PXD Series





Onboard looper = 

Also, this amp's pedal is quite spacy-sexy :


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Mar 9, 2008)

playstopause said:


> Imho, Peavey is pretty tough to beat on a prick vs. retard standard.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 9, 2008)

NiCkMiLnE said:


>



Whoever edited that : epic phail.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Mar 9, 2008)

ChrisPcritter said:


> That's funny, I was thinkin the same thing..
> Batman comes down one morning and says, "Alfred, make me an amp for the batcave. I want it to look a little like a marshall but use Peavey parts and make sure it's unique and worthy of Batmetal."



BATMETAL.  best idea ever



playstopause said:


> Onboard looper =
> 
> Also, this amp's pedal is quite spacy-sexy :



coool. I'm not personally interested in such a product, but if it's quality, i know a lot of people who would be. Seems really cool.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 25, 2008)

Bump!

New video from Musikmesse Frankfurt 2008 (lot of background noise, unfortunately) :


----------



## Ishan (Mar 25, 2008)

Integrated looper mmm, it could be really good.


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 25, 2008)

Interesting, but it needs to have a head version.


----------



## Ishan (Mar 26, 2008)

True!


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 26, 2008)

$199 for the 30watt 1-12(solid state power)! I might have to pick one up to side-by-side with my Vox, and ebay the loser.


----------



## Adventhorizon (Jan 9, 2009)

You say you wanna demo it I myself have tried the Vypyr 75 and it is amazing trust me currently i know more about it than my local music store does


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jan 9, 2009)

This thing looks great. The analog distortion/digital FX combo reminds me of the H&K Switchblade which is an awesome sounding amp, and in addition Peavey are one of the top players in the modelling scene ATM (check out Revalver Mk3, it's a VST modeller which holds its own against the AXE-FX and utterly fucking destroys Line 6 and BOSS). This could be a really impressive beast IMO...


----------



## season_of_ages (Apr 24, 2009)

DO they try to model Diezel??


----------



## yingmin (Apr 25, 2009)

season_of_ages said:


> DO they try to model Diezel??


Yes, Diezel is one of the models, along with Krank, Recto, Twin, Deluxe, Brit (probably Vox) and Plexi, as well as several Peavey amps.


----------



## season_of_ages (Jun 14, 2009)

Anyone got any experience wit the amp modelling? I'm real interested in the Diezel dist...


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 14, 2009)

I had one(or should I say 3?) of the 30 watt Vypyrs. The best 3 high gain models are the Peavey ones; the 6505+, JSX, and XXX. The Diezel and Recto models are kinda meh. I had QC issues with all the ones I had, and ended up taking a bath getting rid of the last one.

Play before you buy.


----------



## yingmin (Jun 15, 2009)

Toshiro said:


> I had one(or should I say 3?) of the 30 watt Vypyrs. The best 3 high gain models are the Peavey ones; the 6505+, JSX, and XXX. The Diezel and Recto models are kinda meh. I had QC issues with all the ones I had, and ended up taking a bath getting rid of the last one.
> 
> Play before you buy.


For a company renowned for the reliability of their amps, Peavey really boned the Vypyrs. I think they should have done more R&D before releasing these, because I think they SOUND good, and have a ton of unrealized potential, but they're just problematic. I bought a 15-watt to use for lessons, but it would occasionally just refuse to boot up properly, and since it doesn't have the MIDI port that the higher models do, it was impossible to update the firmware without sending it to Peavey. I ended up returning it for a 30-watt, which hasn't given me any problems so far, but is larger than I'd prefer to carry around all the time. I'd still take it over a Line 6 anything, though.


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 15, 2009)

yingmin said:


> For a company renowned for the reliability of their amps, Peavey really boned the Vypyrs. I think they should have done more R&D before releasing these, because I think they SOUND good, and have a ton of unrealized potential, but they're just problematic. I bought a 15-watt to use for lessons, but it would occasionally just refuse to boot up properly, and since it doesn't have the MIDI port that the higher models do, it was impossible to update the firmware without sending it to Peavey. I ended up returning it for a 30-watt, which hasn't given me any problems so far, but is larger than I'd prefer to carry around all the time. I'd still take it over a Line 6 anything, though.



Mine all had the high-pitched squeal. 1st one I returned to M123.com for a replacement, 2nd one went to Peavey under warranty, 3rd got dumped at a shop.

When Peavey themselves told me "that's just the way the amp is currently, it's in spec" they lost me to Line 6.


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 15, 2009)

meh


----------



## sami (Jun 15, 2009)

I've got a 15W. Sounds awesome but it's a little noisy for direct recording. I live in an apt and just like tube amps, these sound better when turned up, and it's too loud for me to record at home...

Naturally the Peavey models sound the best. The mesa on it is the weirdest mesa sim I've ever heard. I'm not too impressed with the Diezel model. Peteranima says Diezel's are dark sounding, but the Diezel sim is really fizzy and not that much mids.

I think these are little too bassy too, even the 15W.

Otherwise I'm glad for my purchase except I need a direct recording solution to not piss off the neighbors.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 15, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> meh



Thanks for your very valuable input!


----------

